# Velogames fantasy cycling RBR league



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

League Name:	RBR Moreons
League Code: 03171752

Velogames.com

Strade Bianchi this weekend, the classics and the Grand Tours. Could be fun!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Team Maersk Lego is in!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

LostViking said:


> Team Maersk Lego is in!


that set is so sweet. hoping The Boy will want it soon.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Modified my team a bit. Ima kick yer butt:thumbsup:


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

robdamanii said:


> League Name:	RBR Moreons
> League Code: 03171752
> 
> Velogames.com
> ...


RBR Classics an exclusive club?


----------



## masfish1967 (Mar 3, 2010)

Brazilian Beavers are freshly prepared....


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

C'mon folks, MSR coming this weekend and you don't want to miss out.


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

im in, d-cubed


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

thanks for setting up, i am in.


----------



## Geoffersonspin (Feb 12, 2010)

Red Lantern Cycling is bringing up the rear.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

And now I find out Maaskant is out indefinitely. F*#(


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Nope. Code is over in the cross forum.


----------



## MTBer4life (Dec 9, 2008)

Im in..Team CAADalyst


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Nope. Code is over in the cross forum.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Have to take the opportunity to gloat while I can and then of course my lineup will go to heck but Arenberg is number 1....for now. I had the top 3 finishers, wahoo


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Right behind you. I'm looking forward to GW. I thought my boy Greg was going to pull it out. Oh. My lineup is fine for GW, too. Took me a while until I got it to where I wanted it.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

I will be light in the GW, hope to make it back at flanders.


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

I only scored wi Niboli


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Didn't see the line-up for Milan - San Remo in time - still scored good points with Fabian though!

Anyone know where I can find the riders list for Gent-Wevelgem?


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Keep checking cycling news. They post start lists. Also, when you look at your team, it will let you know who is scheduled to ride in the races (green checkmark after the rider on your roster).


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks. Only saw this check-mark thing after the race was done.
I check both CyclingNews and Steephill but nothing yet on G-W.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Went in to change my line-up and got this:

"The entry deadline for the Milano-Sanremo / Gent-Wevelgem phase has now passed and the form for Team Changes is now closed. 

Please check back after Gent - Wevelgem when you will be able to change your riders in advance of Ronde van Vlaanderen / Paris-Roubaix phase."

WTF - Only have one rider in G-W?!! That stinks. The race isn't for days, why can't I change my line-up? Whats the deal with these "phases"? Why not be able to change for individual races? 

Not likeing this set-up one bit.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

LostViking said:


> Went in to change my line-up and got this:
> 
> "The entry deadline for the Milano-Sanremo / Gent-Wevelgem phase has now passed and the form for Team Changes is now closed.
> 
> ...


According to the rules the races come in groups. MSR/GW, RvF/PR, etc etc. There's a change up in between groups of races.

I didn't realize they had the rider "start checklist" until a day before MSR, so I rushed through trying to fill the roster with people racing both races.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

How does Velogames have the start list before it has been posted on Cyclingnews or Steephill? Seems @zz-backwards to me!

Well, now I know how the system works - I can start getting my team out of the basement we'll be in after G-W!


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

LostViking said:


> How does Velogames have the start list before it has been posted on Cyclingnews or Steephill? Seems @zz-backwards to me!
> 
> Well, now I know how the system works - I can start getting my team out of the basement we'll be in after G-W!


I think they're doing their best to provide start lists upon what has been speculated, and once the start list comes out, they revise according to that. The problem is if the list is revised in between, we can't change that.


----------



## FlandersFields (Jul 16, 2010)

Startlist Gent Wevelgem:

http://www.gent-wevelgem.be/system/files/346/original/Startlist_24-03-2011.pdf?1300948284

I hope to get some more points than last time


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

@ Flanders - did you see that in time to change your team?


----------



## FlandersFields (Jul 16, 2010)

No!


Edit: Points!


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

BTDT I am full of win:thumbsup:


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Okay, "I'm going in!" to change my team now - don't want to be the latern rouge again!


----------



## FlandersFields (Jul 16, 2010)

Ha! I won GW! At at least the RBR minileague...Now i'll try to establish in RVR and PR.
To Boonen or not to Boonen, that's the question....


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Right on. Ready to rock and ruin for RVV and PR.

Don't know if it's justifiable to take Gilbert when he's a scratch for PR....hmm...


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

robdamanii said:


> Right on. Ready to rock and ruin for RVV and PR.
> 
> Don't know if it's justifiable to take Gilbert when he's a scratch for PR....hmm...


Got in and changed my team as well.

I took Sylvain Chavenel, even though he's only in one race...juz cuz I like him...so don't see any prob with your Gilbert call - better chance to win one then S.C.! :thumbsup: 

Looking forward to seeing what happens now that I actually got a chance to form my team. :thumbsup:


----------



## FlandersFields (Jul 16, 2010)

LostViking said:


> Got in and changed my team as well.
> 
> I took Sylvain Chavenel, even though he's only in one race...juz cuz I like him...so don't see any prob with your Gilbert call - better chance to win one then S.C.! :thumbsup:
> 
> Looking forward to seeing what happens now that I actually got a chance to form my team. :thumbsup:


Personally, I think SC is a good pick. It's hard for me. I'm at 118 points and don't know where I can shave some points...


----------



## FlandersFields (Jul 16, 2010)

Double post.

Anyway, I got rid of Hincapie. Now doing it with the unstoppable Casper.


----------



## FlandersFields (Jul 16, 2010)

Slowly creeping towards the n1 spot. Shouldn't have ditched Hincapie though...


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

I did that this past "transfer". Old George is, well, old....
Moved up to #3.....


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Tour of Flanders

Nice! Said goodbye to the basement and jumped up to 385th overall and 7th in our league.
Nuyans may have won (didn't have him) but Chavanel (who I had) got more points!

Helps when you can change your team...

P.S. Garmin and Pozzato suck-wheel...among other things!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

FlandersFields said:


> Personally, I think SC is a good pick. It's hard for me. I'm at 118 points and don't know where I can shave some points...


SC showed why I like him - rode hard and didn't help Spartacus! Might have buried himself in the process...too bad Boonen wasn't able to follow-up.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

FlandersFields said:


> Slowly creeping towards the n1 spot. Shouldn't have ditched Hincapie though...


Hey, thats my spot.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

I'm gunning for you. Look out


----------



## Dewk6600 (Feb 25, 2010)

Just joined the RBR league, sorry arenberg


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Managed to hold my 3rd place spot. Good thing I had a bunch of Garmin riders on my team....


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Crawling up in the overall to 378th - dropped to 9th in RBR!
Guess we're better than average in picking for PR.

Had Spartacus and Bak = good
Had Chavanel and Boonen = bad (luck)

Anybody have VanSum? Nice to see him win.
Still think Garmin suck - had VanSum in the break and rode tempo - to get Thor up? Strange tactics - did they think they would get Thor up without bringing Spartacus? Crazyness!!!

"Fletcha" - say no more!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Went in to change my riders - change form is up but Xs and Checks are not displayed (either in Explorer or Firefox) - anybody else experiancing this?

Perhaps Velogames does not have the priliminary start lists yet?


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Yeah, I'm not getting it either. Maybe just waiting for the start lists.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Dewk6600 said:


> Just joined the RBR league, sorry arenberg


Yes, its very sad but I plan on drafting a bit and nipping you guys at the line.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

"Yes, its very sad but I plan on drafting a bit and nipping you guys at the line."

Thor? Is that you?


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Team Rosters are up now (with X's and Checks)
- not totally accurate fexs. Cadel will not be in Amstel Gold - but Velogames has him in - so check Cyclingnews and other resources to make sure your boys will be in on all of the action - or at least most of it.


----------



## FlandersFields (Jul 16, 2010)

Great race for me, after the Paris debacle!

I'll get your third place Arenberg, I sure will. Bert De Waele will win FW :aureola:


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Ugghh. Fell to 5th.


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

I'm really bad at this


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

FlandersFields said:


> Great race for me, after the Paris debacle!
> 
> I'll get your third place Arenberg, I sure will. Bert De Waele will win FW :aureola:


You can have my third place, I am moving back up....I hope. Go A. Schleck, and wait till you are closer to the final climb to attack.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Totally awesome.

Between Amstel Gold and Fleche Wallone I've jumped from 11th to first. I love you Philippe and Joachim.


----------



## FlandersFields (Jul 16, 2010)

robdamanii said:


> Totally awesome.
> 
> Between Amstel Gold and Fleche Wallone I've jumped from 11th to first. I love you Philippe and Joachim.


Congrats. Besides Hesjedal a winning team.

Fell back to fifth. Had a good team myself though.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

A**hat. At least I got back up to 4th place


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Hmm, I have had the winner of the last two races but Gilbert is no dark horse. Rodriguez is killing me every time he comes in 2nd. Good pick up by you guys and a bad miss by me. The 2-5 slots are working out great for the folks moving up.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

gh1 said:


> Rodriguez is killing me every time he comes in 2nd.


This.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Purito is my hero.

Can't wait to seal it up this weekend!


----------



## Dewk6600 (Feb 25, 2010)

Kram said:


> This.


+1

I gotta bring it big this weekend to get 1st back


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

With a 120+ point day, I assume I will be moving up. I had spots 1,3,5,7 and 18.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

gh1 said:


> With a 120+ point day, I assume I will be moving up. I had spots 1,3,5,7 and 18.


Me too. 1,2,7 and 12.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Goddamn it all. I'm guessing I'll not be top of the heap tonight.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Hip hip for HUP HUP!*



robdamanii said:


> Goddamn it all. I'm guessing I'll not be top of the heap tonight.


Congrats to Team HUP HUP for winning our league!

I took a modest 7th - not bad considering - but still sixth loser!


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

I really missed out at LBL. Most of my stalwarts didn't come through at all.

Congrats HUP HUP, I'll take that 3rd place trophy though.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Bam! I guess obsessing over my final lineup for the last 3 races paid offAnd to think I had Cadel in the spot that eventually put Frank Schleck in. Oye! What was I thinking?


----------



## FlandersFields (Jul 16, 2010)

4th place. Got to be honest, expected way better. Can't be unhappy about the Belgian spring season. Cures the pain.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

It was fun but I was expecting great things out of my LBL lineup, tied for 6th wasnt what I had in mind. I will have to train harder for the giro and put an action team together to research the roi on each rider......nevermind, long day at work.


----------

